# Can you fish at Haines Point with a maryland fishing license



## ilovefish (Aug 28, 2002)

I was wondering if you can fish at Haines Point with a maryland tidal permit??


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

ilovefish said:


> I was wondering if you can fish at Haines Point with a maryland tidal permit??



No, You must have a DC fishing license.


----------



## ilovefish (Aug 28, 2002)

Thanks gpwf220c. I have been taking my son there for years. He is 13 now. I got my license this year for the first time in years and I was just wondering.


----------



## FishingKid (Nov 7, 2011)

I was told you can by a park ranger at bladensburg, The tidal line ends at the upper northwest branch of the anacostia. A Maryland bay sport and tidal license should be fine.


----------



## irrompible (Mar 30, 2006)

You need a DC license for Haines Point.


----------



## whenican (Feb 21, 2013)

True, @ Haines Point only a DC license will work. However, once you are a little more north, you enter MD waters & the Bay Sport & Coastal ( tidal) license is needed. A VA saltwater ( tidal) license will work also( MD/VA tidal license are reciprical).


----------



## DauntlessRV (Aug 15, 2012)

As others indicate, I understate that DC does not give reciprocity to MD or VA and you have to buy their license. The good news is you can get the DC license online and it is not expensive - I think it is $13.00 for non-residents.

Here is my question: If you are standing on the VA shore, let's say between Theodore Roosevelt Island and Chain Bridge. And your line is in the water, is that DC water? Whose license do you need? Thank you. Reuben


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

dauntlessrv said:


> as others indicate, i understate that dc does not give reciprocity to md or va and you have to buy their license. The good news is you can get the dc license online and it is not expensive - i think it is $13.00 for non-residents.
> 
> Here is my question: If you are standing on the va shore, let's say between theodore roosevelt island and chain bridge. And your line is in the water, is that dc water? Whose license do you need? Thank you. Reuben


if you are in va then you will need a va license i would believe.


----------

